# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Σωκράτη είμαστε μαζί σου

## spirosco

Μόλις πριν λίγο έμαθα πως ο Σωκράτης (aka socrates) βρίσκεται στο νοσοκομείο με βαριάς μορφής εγκεφαλικό.
Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες, αλλά το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να ευχηθώ να το ξεπεράσει και να βγει υγειής από αυτή τη κατάσταση.


Σωκράτη είμαστε μαζί σου.

----------


## papashark

::  

τι να πω, το Hobbit μας ?  :: 

Εύχομαι αίσιο τέλος...

----------


## sinonick

εύχομαι κι εγώ να βγει υγιής από το νοσοκομείο και όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## netsailor

Περαστικά γείτονα...

----------


## liousis

ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΣ SOCRATES..
Μην φοβάσαι ρε μάγκα θα νικήσεις εσύ!!!(το έμαθα και εγώ πριν από λίγο)

----------


## Cha0s

Περαστικά Σωκράτη!  ::

----------


## slapper

::   ::  
Περαστικά τι άλλο να πώ!!!!!
Ολα θα πάνε καλά!!

----------


## B52

ΠΟΤΕ ΡΕ ?  ::   ::

----------


## thought

Όχι ρε παιδιά σοβαρά ???  ::  Εύχομαι περαστικά και ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσει άμεσα.

----------


## vix

Δεν Σε Γνωρίζω φίλε Μου Αλλά σου Εύχομαι Περαστικά Και Όπως Είπε Ο liousis Η Παναγιά Μαζί Σου!  ::

----------


## alsafi

Περαστικά του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Περαστικα  ::

----------


## b-boy

περαστικα Σωκράτη  ::   ::

----------


## smarag

περαστικά και απο μένα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Κι εγώ το έμαθα μέσω του pit πριν ένα τέταρτο και συγκλονίστηκα... ::  
Μίλησα με την αδελφή του που απάντησε στο κινητό του.
Ο Σωκράτης νοσηλεύεται στο Γ. Γεννηματάς (Γενικό Κρατικό στη Μεσογείων), στη Νευροχειρουργική Κλινική (Γ κτίριο, 2ος όροφος, 204 δωμάτιο).

Να ευχηθούμε όλοι γρήγορη ανάρρωση!

----------


## pajoee

Περαστικά και γρήγορα κοντά μας.

----------


## m0rales

περαστικα και απο εμενα και ευχομαι γρηγορη αναρρωση...
τα εχω περασει απο πολυ κοντα τα νοσοκομεια.. και ξερω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

περαστικά στο φίλο Σωκράτη και ταχεία ανάρρωση

----------


## john70

Δαμιανε , 

Μάθε εαν μπορουμε να κάνουμε κάτι ..... Αίμα , και ό,τι αλλο ...

----------


## B52

Θα παει καποιος απο εκει σημερα ? θα παμε αυριο ?

----------


## dti

Καλό θα ήταν κάποιος να πεταχθεί από εκεί αύριο το πρωί με το επισκεπτήριο. 
Δε νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται αίμα σ΄αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Τουλάχιστον όχι άμεσα...
Χρειάζεται ψυχική ηρεμία, υπομονή και θέληση από τον ασθενή για να ξεπεραστούν τα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν από αυτές τις καταστάσεις...
Μετά από λίγο καιρό, με την κατάλληλη αγωγή και ασκήσεις φυσικοθεραπείας συνήθως επανέρχεται ο ασθενής.
Αλλά πάντοτε τα πρώτα 24ωρα είναι κρίσιμα.
Αυτά θυμάμαι από την περίπτωση του πατέρα μου ο οποίος (με πολλά άλλα προβλήματα υγείας) είχε περάσει κι ένα εγκεφαλικό προ πενταετίας...

----------


## koki

::  

Σωκράτη ελπίζω σύντομα να τα διαβάζεις αυτά, και να γελάς!

Ειλικρινά, περαστικά σε ένα από τα πιο αξιοπρεπή άτομα όχι απλά εδώ μέσα, αλλά που γνωρίζω γενικά.

----------


## dti

Ίσως μπορεί να μάθει περισσότερα κάποιος από τους γιατρούς του δικτύου (koem, jabarlee, κλπ.).

----------


## andreas

περαστικα και να γυρισεις πισω σιδερενιος!

----------


## alex-23

κριμα  ::  
αντε να γινεις καλα να κανουμε κανενα λινκ  ::  
μεσα απο την καρδια μου σου ευχομαι περαστικα οσο δυσκολο και αν ειναι αυτο.

----------


## gvaf

Περαστικά ρε φιλαράκο.
Και ας μην μπορείς να τα διαβάσεις,σύντομα κοντά μας πάλι.

----------


## pantdimi

περαστικα  ::

----------


## nOiz

Κουφάθηκα τώρα...  ::  
Περαστικά Σωκράτη!  ::

----------


## simfun

Περαστικά φίλε Σωκράτη. Εύχομαι να βγεις παληκάρι απ' αυτή τη μάχη, όσο παληκάρι ήσουν στο σεμινάριο που μας έκανες τις προάλλες.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Aπιστευτο εμεινα εντελως!
Φιλε socrates περαστικα και σιδερενιος!

----------


## vmanolis

Και από εμένα περαστικά.  ::  
Όποιο μέλος της κοινότητάς μας έχει τέτοια προβλήματα, μας θλίβει έντονα.  ::  
Κουράγιο και θα περάσει κι αυτό.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

περαστικα socrates περαστικα...

----------


## SPIROS

Φιλε Σωκρατη,
περαστικα και γρηγορα παλι μαζι μας, να παμε βολτα στην Αμαρυνθο  ::

----------


## marius

Περαστικα και απο μενα  ::

----------


## sv1gft

περαστικα και απο εμενα και ευχομαι γρηγορη αναρρωση.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Κράτα γερά και θα είναι όλα όπως πρώτα! Περαστικά.

----------


## johns

Σωκράτη είμαστε μαζί σου.

περαστικα φιλε

----------


## costas43gr

Περαστικα και απο εμενα, και ολα να πανε καλα..  ::   ::  Κουραγιο και πιστη στους δικους του και στους φιλους του.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Φίλε Σωκράτη εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά.

----------


## MerNion

Μολις το έμαθα και εγώ και ήμουνα εκτός σπιτιού και γύρισα να διαβάσω μήπως κάποιος είχε γράψει τίποτα παραπάνω.. Τι να πω.. Οταν το μαθα κουφάθηκα!
Σωκράτη σου εύχομαι να είσαι σύντομα πάλι κοντά μας και να διαβάσεις όλες αυτές τις ευχές μας! ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ, ΣΙΔΕΡΕΝΙΟΣ και η Παναγία μαζί σου!

(Προς τους υπόλοιπους.. Αν μάθει κάποιος οτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι πέρα από ψυχολογική συμπαράσταση, να το πει παρακαλώ...)

----------


## Vigor

Σωκράτη περαστικά σου εύχομαι και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## bedazzled

Περαστικά.  :: 
Να επιστρέψεις γερός και δυνατός.  ::

----------


## Billgout

::   ::   ::   ::  
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά......

----------


## Pater_Familias

Εύχομαι σε αυτή τη δύσκολη στιγμή να φανείς δυνατός και να κερδίσεις τη μάχη, όπως έκανες και σε όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές στη ζωή σου.
Να παλέψεις.

----------


## ngia

Σωκράτη περαστικά σου εύχομαι και όλα θα πάνε καλά

----------


## koum6984

Περαστικα να ειναι socrates ευχομαι να πανε ολα κατ'ευχην.

----------


## xaotikos

ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ!!!! Σωκράτη περαστικά σου!!!! Ελπίζω σε γρήγορη ανάρρωση. ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ και σε σένα και στην οικογένειά σου!

----------


## smyrosnik

Kαι απο μένα περαστικά!!!! Καλή και γρήγορη ανάρρωση να έχει!!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Γείτονα!!!! Κράτα εσύ και εμείς βάζουμε πλάτη! 

edit: από το σάστισμα δεν είδα το μύνημα του Δαμιανού.

----------


## SV1EFT

Περαστικά στο φίλο Σωκράτη και ταχεία ανάρρωση

----------


## NetTraptor

Ότι και να γράψουμε όλοι είναι λίγο.... πολύ άτυχη και άδικη μέρα.... .. 
Περαστικά και ραντεβού πάλι σπίτι μου όπως και αυτό το ΣΚ…

P.S. ότι χρειαστεί… *ότι και αν είναι, ότι ώρα και αν είναι, όπου και να είμαι*… απλά καλείτε…… voip, κινητά, μηνύματα…

----------


## sv1bjr

Μου είναι αδύνατον να το πιστέψω.  ::  

Από τις έστω λίγες φορές που έχουμε συναντηθεί, η εντύπωση που σχημάτισα για σένα είναι άκρως εξαιρετική, ώστε να θεωρώ ότι αποτελει κατάφορη αδικία το να δεχθείς αυτό το πλήγμα.  ::  

Αυτό είναι που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι πολύ γρήγορα η συννεφιά αυτή θα αποτελεί ξεχασμένο παρελθόν και όλα θα είναι όπως πριν.  ::  

Να θυμάσαι ότι το awmn όπως και όλοι εμείς, σε χρειάζονται. 

Φρόντισε να είσαι γρήγορα και πάλι κοντά μας.

----------


## tzila

Αν και δεν γνωριζόμαστε προσωπικά, εύχομαι όλα να πάνε και τάχιστη ανάρρωση .
Και για ότι χρειαστεί , εκτός ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης (όπως είπαν και άλλοι φίλοι παραπάνω) , απλώς αναφέρτε το .

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Κρατα γερα hobit σου ευχομαι τη μικροτερη δυνατη ζημια και να βγεις δυνατοτερος απο αυτη την περιπετεια

----------


## tyfeonas

περαστικα φιλε και γρηγορα κοντα μας και στους δικους σου.  ::

----------


## ianeira

Περαστικά Σωκράτη.

----------


## petzi

_All that we needed was right
The threshold is breaking tonight

Open to everything happy and sad
Seeing the good when it's all going bad
Seeing the sun when I can't really see
Hoping the sun will at least look at me

Focus on everything better today
All that I need and I never could say
Hold on people that slipping away
Hold on to this while it's slipping away

All that we needed tonight
Are people who love us and like
I know how it feels to meant
Oh when we leave here, you'll see

Open to everything happy and sad
Seeing the good when it's all going bad
Seeing the sun when I can't really see
Hoping the sun will at least look at me

Focus on everything better today
All that I need and I never could say
Hold on people that slipping away
Hold on to this while it's slipping away

So long
So long

Open to everything happy and sad
Seeing the good when it's all going bad
Seeing the sun when I can't really see
Hoping the sun will at least look at me

Focus on everything better today
All that I need and I never could say
Hold on to people that slipping away

moby - slipping away_

----------


## enaon

σου εύχομαι Σωκράτη να γίνεις για λίγο, ο πίο τυχερός ανθρωπος.

----------


## vegos

!!!!!!!! Περαστικά  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Καλή ανάρρωση. Έπαθα σοκ, αλλά εύχομαι γρήγορα και πάλι κοντά σε μας και στους αγαπημένους σου.

----------


## nikpet

περαστικα και απο εμενα και ευχομαι γρηγορη αναρρωση.

----------


## Ernest0x

Κουράγιο και περαστικά.

----------


## alasondro

περαστικα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Σωκράτη, αν και δε σε γνωρίζω, περαστικά και γρήγορη ανάρρωση εύχομαι!

----------


## gt_hellas

Περαστικά φίλε...Ξέρω από πρόσφατη εμπειρία με τη μητέρα μου τι σημαίνει να παθαίνεις εγκεφαλικό...Να είσαι δυνατός...Είμαστε όλοι κοντά σου...

----------


## hedgehog

::   ::  
........

----------


## Top_Gun

Περαστικά φίλε μου Σωκράτη  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Περαστικά!
 ::

----------


## RF

Περαστικά και γρήγορα πάλι κοντά μας .....

----------


## freenet

περαστικά και γρήγορα κοντά μας σιδερένιος!
 ::   ::

----------


## jonromero

Περαστικά και κράτα γερά !

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Χριστέ μου και Παναγία μου!!! Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να είσαι γρήγορα πάλι με το iBook σου δίπλα μου στο σκυλοκαφέ...  ::  

Πολλά περαστικά Σωκράτη!!!!!

----------


## Nya

Περαστικά Σωκράτη ...

----------


## vangel

Μια ευχή και από εμένα... Να γυρίσεις γερός κοντά σε αυτούς που σε αγαπούν.
Περαστικά φίλε...

----------


## CyberFreak

Περαστικά Φίλε μας... 
και γρήγορα κοντά μας..

----------


## nbaltas

η κοινότητα σε χρειάζεται και είναι μαζί σου αυτή την δυσκολότερη στιγμή της ζωής σου. είμαστε εδώ και περιμένουμε την επάνοδό σου...

περαστικά να είναι όλα και μια κακιά ανάμνηση να μείνουν...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Περαστικά Σωκράτη...

----------


## TheLaz

Τώρα μπήκα forum και το διάβασα.....
Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά...
Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Περαστικά γείτονα

----------


## maxfuels

Περαστικά Σωκράτη και με το καλό Συντομα κοντά μας

----------


## Exoticom

Περαστικά και από εμένα.  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Εύχομαι κάθε στιγμή που περνάει να είναι προς το καλύτερο.
Οι προσευχές μας σε συνοδεύουν για να ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα την άτυχη στιγμή.
Κουράγιο και στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους.

----------


## igna

Περαστικά Σωκράτη, και σύντομα πάλι κοντά μας

----------


## BaBiZ

Περαστικά και γρήγορη ανάρρωση και από εμένα...

----------


## kakis

:: 


Περαστικά και γρήγορη ανάρρωση...  ::  


Σε λίγο θα είσαι πάλι με τους φίλους σου και τους αγαπημένους σου

----------


## mbjp

εγκεφαλικό!??!?!  ::   ::   ::  
γρήγορη ανάρρωση Σωκράτη..

----------


## nvak

Περαστικά να είναι...
Πολύ συχνό είναι τελευταία και σε νεαρά άτομα.
Και εγώ περιμένω τον ξάδελφό μου να ξυπνήσει απο τέτοιο περιστατικό...

Πώς είναι η κατάστασή του?

----------


## Bark

Περαστικά και σιδερένιος Σωκράτη.

----------


## vassilis3

Τι να πω, Περαστικά και καλή δύναμη...

----------


## katsaros_m

Εύχομαι κάθε στιγμή που περνάει να είναι προς το καλύτερο. 
Οι προσευχές μας σε συνοδεύουν για να ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα την άτυχη στιγμή. 
Κουράγιο και στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους.

----------


## argi

Aπίστευτο... την Τετάρτη μιλάγαμε για να βρεθούμε και μου έλεγε ότι εχει ένα κρυολόγημα και σήμερα αυτό... Απίστευτο... Περαστικά φίλε...

@rg!

----------


## [email protected]

Περαστικα και γρηγορη αναρρωση σου εύχομαι.

----------


## erasmospunk

πολύ ασχημο αυτό  ::  Περαστικά Σωκράτη

----------


## apollonas

Σωκράτη περαστικά και να είσαι γρήγορα κοντά μας.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ρε παιδιά μόλις το διάβασα. Τι να πω.  ::   ::  

Τα περαστικά μου και από εμένα Socrates. Εύχομαι γρήγορη ανάρωση και σύντομα πάλι κοντά μας.

----------


## machine22

Περαστικά σου Σωκράτη...

----------


## bedrock

Σωκράτη βάστα γερά και κουράγιο....

----------


## jopa

Μόλις το έμαθα και σοκαρίστικα!
Σωκράτη, περαστικά και γρήγορη ανάρρωση.

----------


## manoskol

θλιβερο ! Σωκράτη σου ευχομαι γρήγορη ανάρρωση και πάλι κόντα
σε αυτους που σε αγαπούν το ταχύτερο  ::

----------


## jchr

Σωκράτη περαστικά σου.

----------


## DIMKATIO

περαστικά Σωκράτη  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Περαστικά φίλε, γρήγορα πίσω....  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Περαστικά Σωκράτη και από μένα...  ::

----------


## spooky

Ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγα . Κανένας μας δεν θέλει βα βλέπει κάποιον γνωστό του άρρωστο . Ας προσευχηθούμε όλοι μαζί έτσι ώστε να γυρίσεις στους δικούς σου γερός και δυνάτός πολύ πολύ γρήγορα .

Περαστικά σου . Ο Θεός να δώσει δύναμη και κουράγιο σε σένα και στους δκούς σου .

----------


## 69eyes

Το εμαθα χθές απο τον Τάσσο(Β52) πολυ στενοχωρήθηκα...  ::  Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλα...

* Εμ αυτό το link με την Πάρνηθα ήρθε απότομα σε όλους μας...

Άντε! να τα διαβάζεις μετά και να γελάς σου εύχομαι!

----------


## eufonia

Περαστικά, να βρεθείς γρήγορα πάλι πίσω σε αυτούς που σε αγαπάνε και σε χρειάζονται!

----------


## stean_202

Περαστικά και σιδερένιος Σωκράτη.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Κανένα νεότερο έχουμε ;

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Κανένα νεότερο έχουμε ;


Αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Κανένα νεότερο έχουμε ;


έχει σταθερή πορεία προς το καλύτερο και φαίνεται καλά μόνο κουρασμένος

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πότε έγινε αυτό ρε παιδιά, μόλις τώρα το είδα  ::  

Σωκράτη φίλε περαστικά και σιδερένιος, εύχομαι να αναρρώσεις πλήρως και να σε ξαναδούμε παρέα μας  ::  

Πότε έχει επισκεπτήριο παιδιά ?

----------


## Trackman

Σωκράτη περαστικά ρε σιδερένιος

----------


## tzortzisd

Περαστικά και κουραγιο Σωκρατη αυτες τις στγμες.
Ευχομαι να ειναι γρηγορα περαστικα...

----------


## liousis

> Πότε έχει επισκεπτήριο παιδιά ?


Νομίζω 10,00-13,00 και 18,00-21,00.  ::  
Α ρε Σωκράτη θα τους φάς ρε μάγκα βάστα γερά!!  ::

----------


## acoul

σιδερένιος Σωκράτη, μας έκοψες τη χολή !!

----------


## EOS

Σωκράτη περαστικά! Σιδερένιος

----------


## spidercode

Περαστικά και από εμένα, ταχεία ανάρρωση και πάντα σιδερένιος

----------


## sotirisk

Περαστικά και ταχεία ανάρρωση!

----------


## aprin

Σιδερένιος Socrates..

----------


## PIT

Περαστικά φίλε Σωκράτη και ταχεία ανάρρωση. Σε θελουμε γρηγορα κοντα μας. Σε χριαζομαστε ολοι μας!!

Το Link που εγινε σημερα στην Χαλκιδα ειναι αφιερωμενο στον Σωκρατη μας.  ::   ::  
Ειναι μια μικρη χαρα μεσα στην λυπη που μας δημιουργησε αυτο το ξαφνικο γεγονος.

Περαστικα...  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> Περαστικά φίλε Σωκράτη και ταχεία ανάρρωση. Σε θελουμε γρηγορα κοντα μας. Σε χριαζομαστε ολοι μας!!
> 
> Το Link που εγινε σημερα στην Χαλκιδα ειναι αφιερωμενο στον Σωκρατη μας.   
> Ειναι μια μικρη χαρα μεσα στην λυπη που μας δημιουργησε αυτο το ξαφνικο γεγονος.
> 
> Περαστικα...


Σωστός ο Βασίλης!!!

----------


## LimaH

Περαστικά Σωκράτη, καλή ανάρρωση.

----------


## RpMz

Περαστικά....

----------


## PlaktoN

Ο Θεός και η Παναγιά μαζί σου αλλά και με όλους μας!!!
Να μας προστατεύουν από τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
Ας ευχηθούμε καλά κουράγια στους δικούς του και να υπάρχει δύναμη για να αντιμετωπιστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα!

Περαστικά σου,φίλε μας ...

----------


## jungle traveller

Περαστικα στον Σωκρατη  ::   ::   ::  Πριν λιγο το εμαθα και εγω.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Περάστικά στον Σωκράτη με όλη μας την ψυχή !!!
Ευχόμαστε προσευχόμαστε και ελπίζουμε να το ξεπεράσει ανώδυνα, γρήγορα και δυναμικά!!!
Είναι κάτι που συνέβη ανευ λόγων να περιγράφεις...
...σε ένα άτομο που δεν κάνει καταχρήσεις, δεν πίνει, δεν καπνίζει, δεν έχει ιστορικό, δεν έχει κληρονομικό, και γενικά είναι απο τους ποιο πράους και ήρεμους χαρακτήρες που έχω γνωρίσει...

Τον είδαμε το απόγευμα, 
έχει ανάγκη ξεκούραση... καλό είναι να μην τον κουράζουμε και εμείς με πολύ συχνές επισκέψεις, ειδικά τα πρώτα κρίσιμα αλλά καλά και σταθερά 24ωρα όπως μας είπε ο γιατρός!

Μιλάει, καταλαβαίνει, αναγνωρίζει, έχει ένα μούδιασμα απο την μια μεριά, ελπίζουμε ότι θα επανέλθει γρήγορα μιας και οι πρώτες εξετάσεις δεν δείξανε κάνα αιμάτωμα, αλλά περιμένουμε και τις εξετάσεις της Δευτέρας για περισσότερα...

Κουράγιο στην αδερφή του Φωτεινή και στην οικογένειά του που βρίσκονται συνέχεια μαζί του αυτές τις δύσκολες ώρες!

Συνέβη ξαφνικά χωρίς τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, ξύπνησε το πρωί και δεν μπορούσε να κουνηθεί...  ::

----------


## marilia

Σωκράτη εύχομαι περαστικά και σύντομα να σε έχουμε σιδερένιο κοντά μας..έχουμε και τις omni!!!

----------


## craven

Τι να πώ  ::  .. πραγματικά περαστικά εύχομαι και ότι χρειαστεί είμαστε όλοι εδώ.. τον είχα δεί από κοντά πρώτη φορά όταν ήπιαμε μαζί καφέ σε μια αγοροπωλησία και συζητήσαμε για ώρα για το awmn.. ήταν η εποχή που είχε γίνει το μεγάλο μπάχαλο στο forum και τα είχα με τους λεγόμενους παλιούς γιατί πίστευα πως είχαν το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης οπότε ήμουν λίγο δύσπιστος απέναντι του.. όσο περνούσε η ώρα όμως κατάλαβαινα πως είχα απέναντι μου έναν άνθρωπο πράο και ευχάριστο που καμιά σχέση δεν είχε με κόντρες και καυγάδες και πραγματικά τον εκτίμησα... εύχομαι το γρηγορότερο ανάρωση με όσο το λιγότερο δυνατό επιπτώσεις  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Σωκράτη,
σου εύχομαι και εγώ να είναι όλα περαστικά και να ξεχαστούνε γρήγορα.  ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Σωκράτη, περαστικά και σιδεροκέφαλος! Και κυρίως ο ίδιος, καλύτερος και δυνατότερος από πρίν (το συμβάν αυτό).

Ευχές για γρήγορη ανάρρωση και έξοδο από το νοσοκομείο!

Για να μην γινόμαστέ και φορτικοί με επισκέψεις και τέτοια, αφού πρέπει να ηρεμεί όπως είπαν οι προλαλλήσαντες, ίσως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε με κάποια άλλο τρόπο (μπορεί να μας πεί η οικογένεια πώς, αν φυσικά θέλει/ επιθυμεί).

Καλή σας νύχτα.

----------


## stoympio

Δεν τον ξέρω τον φίλο τον Σωκράτη αλλά ένα κρίνω από την ποσότητα των μηνυμάτων καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ένα άτομο ιδιαίτερα συμπαθής στον χώρο του AWMN και ιδιαίτερα απαραίτητο
έτσι και εγώ με την σειρά μου του εύχομαι από την καρδιά μου να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα του και να γυρίσει στης συνηθισμένες του ασχολίες και στα πράγματα που τον ευχαριστούν
Περαστικά Σωκράτη

----------


## jason

περαστικά και από εμένα. εύχομαι να διεύφυγε τον κίνδυνο και να είναι καλύτερα σήμερα.

----------


## Doom

Περαστικά και απο εμένα χωρίς να τον ξέρω, αλλα ειναι συνάνθρωπος και μέλος του awmn. 
Γρήγορα κοντά μας με υγεία!

----------


## Ataraxos

Περαστικά socrates. Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## g1zmo

Περαστικά Σωκράτη ...

----------


## lsalpeas

Περαστικα και απο εμενα.
Καλη αναρωση

----------


## Ifaistos

Περαστικά Σωκράτη, και καλή ανάρρωση.

----------


## Pyros

Τι να πω..., Περαστικά και καλή δύναμη εύχομαι να βγείς ακόμη πιο δυνατός από αυτήν την δοκιμασία.  ::

----------


## ashi

Περαστικα Σωκρατη, και γρήγορα πίσω..

----------


## PrettyMaids

Περαστικα και απο μενα Σωκρατη, να πανε ολα καλα...

----------


## Lewis

Περαστικά και καλή ανάρρωση..

----------


## Philip

Περαστικά φίλε Σωκράτη και γρήγορη ανάρρωση.

---Philip---

----------


## amar

Περαστικά κι απο μένα φίλε Σωκράτη και γρήγορα πίσω στα link σου.

----------


## pathfinder

Περαστικα Σωκράτη!!!

----------


## CONAN_

Περαστικά Σωκράτη...Όλοι έιμαστε δίπλα σου.

----------


## simfun

Επισκέφτηκα σήμερα το απόγευμα τον Σωκράτη. Είναι πολύ καλύτερα και επικοινωνεί κανονικά. Πιέστηκε αρκετά με τη δουλειά του την προηγούμενη βδομάδα και.......
Του μετέφερα τις ευχές και τη συμπαράσταση όλων μας.
Μάλλον πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουμε όλοι μας και να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ' ΟΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ Η ΥΓΕΙΑ.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Επισκέφτηκα σήμερα το απόγευμα τον Σωκράτη. Είναι πολύ καλύτερα και επικοινωνεί κανονικά. Πιέστηκε αρκετά με τη δουλειά του την προηγούμενη βδομάδα και.......
> Του μετέφερα τις ευχές και τη συμπαράσταση όλων μας.
> Μάλλον πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουμε όλοι μας και να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ' ΟΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ Η ΥΓΕΙΑ.


Ευχάριστα νέα αυτά. Σωστή και η τοποθέτηση για την υγεια. Να σκεφτόμαστε και τη ματαιότητα κάποιων πραγμάτων μερικές φορές.
Σωκράτη γρήγορα όρθιος και να αλλάξεις δουλειά!!!

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Φίλε Σωκράτη περαστικά και από εμένα....be back soon.....

----------


## m0bius

Περαστικά Σωκράτη. Όλα θα πάνε καλα!

----------


## vito_corleone

Σωκράτη εύχομαι περαστικά και καλή ανάρρωση . . .

----------


## dsfak

Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά !!!  ::   ::   ::  Τώρα μπήκα στο forum και το διάβασα... Μετά από 10 σελίδες στο τόπικ και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω...  ::  Περαστικά να είναι Σωκράτη και ας γίνουν μια παλιά ανάμνηση....Άντε και σε περιμένουμε σύντομα κοντά μας !!!

----------


## priestjim

Περαστικά Σωκράτη και ατσαλένιος!

----------


## Alexandros

Πολλές ευχές Σωκράτη!!!

Θα μας λείψεις στην dte εφέτος.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Περαστικά Σωκράτη . Είσαι δυνατός άνθρωπος, είμαι σίγουρος ότι σύντομα θα το σκέφτεσαι σαν μια παλιά -όχι και τόσο ευχάριστη- παρένθεση.

----------


## johny_sketo

Περαστικά...

----------


## dermanis

Σωκράτη περαστικά.

Εύχομαι να βγεις πιο δυνατός από αυτή την δοκιμασία που σου έτυχε.

----------


## Mixos

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να έχεις ταχεία ανάρρωση! 
Περαστικά Σωκράτη!!!

----------


## ONikosEimai

Περαστικά και από μένα  :: 

Το Σάββατο 21/10 πρέπει να έχει και τα γεννέθλιά του (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

----------


## jntou

Περαστικά Σωκράτη και ταχεία ανάρρωση

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## Magnum

Περαστικά και Σιδερένιος...

----------


## Aliens-

Περαστικά γείτονα. Ελπίζω σύντομα να σε έχουμε πάλι κοντά μας.

----------


## spirosco

Περασα νωριτερα απο το νοσοκομειο -συναντηθηκαμε τυχαια με τον Μιλτο και τον Γιαννη (cirrus).
Παει καλυτερα μερα με τη μερα, και οι εξετασεις δειχνουν επισης θετικες.

Με το καλο συντομα να τον εχουμε παλι κοντα μας.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Περασα νωριτερα απο το νοσοκομειο -συναντηθηκαμε τυχαια με τον Μιλτο και τον Γιαννη (cirrus).
> Παει καλυτερα μερα με τη μερα, και οι εξετασεις δειχνουν επισης θετικες.
> 
> Με το καλο συντομα να τον εχουμε παλι κοντα μας.


Άντε μπράβο!!!!  ::

----------


## Silencer

Περαστικά Σωκράτη και σιδερένιος....

----------


## antonisk7

Χαίρομαι που πάει καλύτερα... αντε Σωκράτη σύντομα κοντά μας !

----------


## smarag

> Περασα νωριτερα απο το νοσοκομειο -συναντηθηκαμε τυχαια με τον Μιλτο και τον Γιαννη (cirrus).
> Παει καλυτερα μερα με τη μερα, και οι εξετασεις δειχνουν επισης θετικες.
> 
> Με το καλο συντομα να τον εχουμε παλι κοντα μας.


Ευχομαι πολύ σύντομα να είναι κοντά μας και πάλι.

----------


## liousis

> Περασα νωριτερα απο το νοσοκομειο -συναντηθηκαμε τυχαια με τον Μιλτο και τον Γιαννη (cirrus).
> Παει καλυτερα μερα με τη μερα, και οι εξετασεις δειχνουν επισης θετικες.
> 
> Με το καλο συντομα να τον εχουμε παλι κοντα μας.


Τέτοια ευχάριστα να μας λες βρε Σπύρο κάθε μέρα!Άντε ρε Σωκράτη γρήγορα κοντά σε όλους τους ανθρώπους που σε αγαπούν και σιδεροκάφαλος!Και από ότι κατάλαβα μέσα στο ΑΜΔΑ αυτό είναι καθολικό (Και εγώ μια φορά σε είδα μόνο στην ουζοσυνάντηση και με έκανες να σε εκτιμίσω αφάνταστα!)

----------


## TheLaz

Μόλις επέστρεψα και εγώ από μια γρήγορη επίσκεψη..

Το καλό μας Hobbit δείχνει τρομερή βελτίωση, αναρρώνει ταχύτητα και
εκτός από το ότι είναι αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένος όλα φαινεται να πηγαίνουν
κατ' ευχή με όλες τις εξετάσεις στο μέρος του.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Άν κάποιος πάει μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα που θα ξαναπεράσω και εγώ,
ας του πάει τίποτα περιοδικά που ζήτησε...κυρίως εικονογραφημένα
(συγκεκριμένα μου ζήτησε popey και βαβέλ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

Εύχομαι να τον έχουμε πολύ γρήγορα κοντά μας.....  ::   ::   :: 
Σωκράτη γίνε γρήγορα καλά...

----------


## petzi

ώρες επισκεπτηρίου?

----------


## TheLaz

13:00-14:00 (μπορεί και 14:30), 18:00-21:00 (σίγουρα)

----------


## python

περαστικά και καλή ανάρρωση!!! 

άντε να είσαι σύντομα κοντά μας!

----------


## dimkasta

ΟΧΙ ρε παιδιά...

ΠΩΠΩ κρίμα πολύ κρίμα...

Ειχα και από άλλο γνωστό μου παρόμοιο κρούσμα και απ'ότι φαίνεται είμαστε όλο και πιο επιρρεπείς σαν γενιά...

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν αξίζει όσο η ζωή μας παιδιά....
Με το μαλακό...

Σου εύχομαι γρήγορη ανάρρωση και καλή δύναμη στους δικούς σου.

----------


## fotis

Σωκράτη περαστικά και υπομονή, σίγουρα θα βγείς πιο δυνατός μετά απο όλο αυτό.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Περαστικά Σωκράτη, εύχομαι να γίνεις γρήγορα πάλι καλά!

----------


## acoul

Ο Σωκράτης περνάει δύσκολες στιγμές αλλά δεν το βάζει κάτω. Μέρα με τη μέρα τα καταφέρνει όλο και καλύτερα. Στο δωμάτιο που είναι η ατμόσφαιρα δεν είναι πολύ ευχάριστη μια και στα διπλανά κρεβάτια οι ασθενείς έχουν αρκετά προβλήματα και είναι σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση. Οι γιατροί εκτιμούν ότι το πρόβλημα σχετίζεται με στρες και ψυχολογική πίεση αλλά ακόμη δεν έχουν πλήρη στοιχεία για το τι ακριβώς το προκάλεσε. Ο Σωκράτης είναι πράγματι άνθρωπος που δεν εκτονώνεται ώστε να βγάζει το στρες από το σύστημά του κάτι που ίσως να επιβάρυνε το πρόβλημα το οποίο εκδηλώθηκε με τον τρόπο που όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Χαίρεται όταν βλέπει μπόλικο κόσμο από το AWMN, σήμερα ειδικά σχηματίστηκαν μικρές ουρές, αρκεί οι επισκέψεις να είναι μικρής διάρκειας και να μην τον επιβαρύνουν συναισθηματικά.

Η μεγαλύτερη αξία της κοινότητας επαληθεύεται για μια ακόμη φορά περίτρανα ότι δεν βρίσκεται στα links αλλά στις σχέσεις !!

----------


## TheLaz

> Η μεγαλύτερη αξία της κοινότητας επαληθεύεται για μια ακόμη φορά περίτρανα ότι δεν βρίσκεται στα links αλλά στις σχέσεις !!


acoul+++++++++++++++

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου αν και θα έπρεπε να το χουμε καταλάβει
πριν σκάσει η άσχημη η στιγμή...
Αυτό που τελικά έχει αξία στο hobby μας είναι οι άνθρωποι πίσω από τους routers... ::  
Μπορεί να ακουστεί ρομαντικό ή "κάπως" αλλά μάλλον
κάποιοι από εμάς ίσως να μην έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει το πόσο δεμένοι
είμαστε τελικά  ::   :: 

Ο Σωκράτης πάει κάθε μέρα και καλύτερα  ::   ::  , και προσωπικά εύχομαι να έχουν
δύναμη και κουράγιο οι γονείς του και τα αδέρφια του που είναι συνέχεια μαζί του...
Όποιος έχει την τύχη να τους γνωρίσει θα καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για πραγματικά 
σπάνιους ανθρώπους..

----------


## mojiro

του πηγε κανεις τα κομιξ που ζητησε ?  ::

----------


## slapper

Δεν είναι καθόλου ρομαντικό αυτο που λές!!!

Οι άνθρωποι κάνουν την διαφορά..  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> του πηγε κανεις τα κομιξ που ζητησε ?


..Υποθέτω δεν με πήραν στα σοβαρά.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## laydock

Παιδία – είμαι νέος στο ΑΜΔΑ όμως εντυπωσιάσθηκα από την στηρίξει που δείξατε όλοι στον Σωκράτη.
Δεν ξέρω ποσά από τα άτομα που κάνανε post ξέρουν τον Σωκράτη προσωπικά όμως μετά από 12 σελίδες διάβασμα κατάλαβα ότι αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία και ότι το ΑΜΔΑ δεν είναι οποιοδήποτε απρόσωπο δίκτυο.

Μπράβο σε όλους μας!

Σωκράτη – δεν σε ξέρω όμως πραγματικά εύχομαι τα καλύτερα – θα περιμένω να δω το πρώτο σου post μετά από αυτή την περιπέτεια

----------


## wiresounds

Λόγω μετακομίσεως δεν έχω internet σπίτι και στην δουλειά έχω ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο. Έτσι σήμερα είδα το thread και έμεινα κάγκελο. Έφυγα αμέσως από την δουλειά και πήγα να τον δω.

Μπαίνοντας στο τετράκλινο δωμάτιο το είδα να κοιμάται. Στάθηκα στην άκρη του κρεβατιού και δεν τον ξύπνησα. Μετά από 30 δευτερόλεπτα άνοιξε τυχαία τα μάτια, με είδε και με χαιρέτησε.

Λοιπόν είναι σε πολύ καλή πνευματική κατάσταση. Την μισή ώρα που κάθισα μιλήσαμε για διάφορα. Και παλαιότερα άλλα και πολύ πρόσφατα (δημοτικές εκλογές) και δεν έχει χάσει τίποτα. Ακόμα μιλήσαμε λίγο και για ασύρματα και για το dreambox που είχε πάρει πρόσφατα.

Του είπα ότι το έμαθα από το forum, και το thread έχει φτάσει τις 12 σελίδες. Μου απάντησε ότι σε λίγο θα ξεπεράσει και το thread με τους «Βρικόλακες». Γελάσαμε με αυτό.

Αυτό που μου είπε είναι ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι το χόμπι μας είναι κάτι παραπάνω από τεχνικά θέματα και συζητήσεις. Είναι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και αυτές φαίνονται τόσο στις ευχάριστες όσο και στις δύσκολες στιγμές.

Ακόμα δεν ξέρει πότε θα βγει, αλλά σίγουρα μετά θα περάσει και μια περίοδο ανάρρωσης στο σπίτι του.

*Σας μεταφέρω τους χαιρετισμούς του και τα ευχαριστήριά του για το ενδιαφέρον σας.*

Σωκράτη δυνατά!

----------


## lambrosk

Και εγώ τον πάλι είδα χθες ,
απο το νοσοκομείο παρελαύνουν καθημερινά πολλά μέλη του AWMN γνωστά και μη του Σωκράτη, και αυτό περα απο πολύ ενθαρυντικό είναι και μήνυμα ουσίας!
Ο Σωκράτης δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την κατάσταση που είδα το Σάββατο.
Είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση , μιλάει αρκετά, θυμάται τα πάντα, έχουν φύγει τα πολλά μηχανήματα απο πάνω και τείνει σιγά σιγά να γίνει wireless...
μάλιστα κάναμε πλάκα για το με ποιον θα κάνει λινκ, του πα εγώ ότι είναι κοντά ο schatzin & o winner στο κρατικό και γελάγαμε... 
του υπενθύμισα ότι το παν είναι να μην σκέφτεται τίποτα τώρα για το μετά, να κοιτάξει να χαλαρώσει και να ξεκουραστεί, και φάνηκε ακριβώς ότι έχει συνειδητοποιήσει τα πραγματα πλεον, μακρυα απο την αγχωμένη στάση των πρώτων ημερών, απαντώντας μου ότι πλέον απο μια τέτοια κατάσταση ο τρόπος σκέψης αλλάζει...εκτιμάς πλέον τα απλά καθημερινά, δινεις περισσότερο νόημα στην προσωπική ευχαρίστηση κλπ κλπ...
Η δεξιά του μεριά δε που λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να κουνήσει, δεν είναι έτσι καθώς κουνάει και τα δάκτυλα του χεριού και ελάχιστα το χέρι και το πόδι μπορεί να μην μπορεί να το λυγίσει ακόμα αλλά μπορεί και το σηκώνει...
Του εξήγησα λοιπόν ότι αυτά είναι όλα θέμα θέλησης και διάθεσης αφού για να κουνάει τα άκρα τα νεύρα είναι καλά απλά θέλουν ξεκούραση και θα επανέρθουν όλα στο φυσιολογικό!
Μου άρεσε πολύ που τα είδα να κουνιούνται, του χαμογέλασα έτσι που κατάλαβε ότι αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό, και τον ενθάρρυνα όπως καλό είναι να τον ενθαρρύνουμε όλοι μας να τα κουνάει μόνος του σε ανύποπτες φάσεις για προπόνηση...

Πιστεύω ότι αγκαλιάστηκε απο την ελπίδα εκατοντάδων ψυχών που απλά και μόνο τον σκέφτηκαν,
και είναι άνθρωπος που αξίζει πολλά,
για αυτό να συνεχίζουμε να τον στηρίζουμε σαν δίκτυο ανθρώπων και έτσι να τον βοηθησουμε να επιταχύνει την ανάρρωσή του και να νοιώθει σαν να μην είναι σε χώρο νοσοκομείου, αλλά σε χώρο οικείο με οικεία του πρόσωπα...
 ::   ::  

Αντε Σωκράτη , και με τις web cameras στο μαγαζί μπυρόνια το καλοκαίρι....  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου για μπύρες....???  ::   ::   ::  

Σε καμιά ώρα θα περάσω και εγώ να τον δω, χαίρομαι πάντως που όλοι
συμφωνούμε ότι πάει πολύ καλύτερα..  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

Πολυ καλα νεα μπραβο μακαρι να τελειωσουν ολα καλα κ να εχουμε το hobbit γρηγορα εδω!!
Οντως κατι τετοια δειχνουν την ουσια καποιων πραγματων και την ανθρωπια του δικτυου μας...

----------


## liousis

Καλά νέα είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά  ::   ::  !Μπράβο ρε Σωκράτη..  ::  Μπράβο και σε όλους μας που ο καθένας στιρίζει αυτόν τον ξεχωριστό άνθρωπο με τον δικό του τρόπο..
Όλα θα πάνε καλά ρε Σωκράτη και ξέρεις γιατί..?Γιατί εμένα ,που ίσως σε ξέρω λιγότερο από όλους ,πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να μου δώσεις την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε πιο καλά.(Μόνο στην ουζοσυνάτηση που είχε γίνει στην Αυλίδα σε είχα δει και σε εκτίμησα πραγματικά..και 2 μέρες πρίν το ΣΚ που θα τα ξαναλέγαμε από κοντά λόγω της προγραμματισμένης συνάντησης στον pit είχες αυτή την άτυχη στιγμή).
ΦΙΛΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!ΝΑ ΑΝΑΡΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣ!!!  ::

----------


## thalexan

> για αυτό να συνεχίζουμε να τον στηρίζουμε σαν δίκτυο ανθρώπων και έτσι να τον βοηθησουμε να επιταχύνει την ανάρρωσή του και να νοιώθει σαν να μην είναι σε χώρο νοσοκομείου, αλλά σε χώρο οικείο με οικεία του πρόσωπα...


Για το λόγο αυτό, ίσως είναι κατάλληλο να γίνει moderation στο thread αυτό μετά την ανάρρωσή του.

----------


## mbjp

Λάμπρο ευχάριστα νέα!! Σώκρατες γερά & με τσαμπουκά!!

----------


## lambros_G

Γερα Σωκράτη και συντομα θα εισαι παλι κοντα μας για wireless βολτες στην Ευβοια.

Η οικογενεια του AWMN ειναι διπλα σου. Καλή ανάρωση!

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> για αυτό να συνεχίζουμε να τον στηρίζουμε σαν δίκτυο ανθρώπων και έτσι να τον βοηθησουμε να επιταχύνει την ανάρρωσή του και να νοιώθει σαν να μην είναι σε χώρο νοσοκομείου, αλλά σε χώρο οικείο με οικεία του πρόσωπα...
> 
> 
> 
> Για το λόγο αυτό, ίσως είναι κατάλληλο να γίνει moderation στο thread αυτό μετά την ανάρρωσή του.


+++

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Κανένα νέο του;
Είναι καλύτερα;

Περαστικά ακόμα μια φορά και από μένα

----------


## ALTAiR

> Κανένα νέο του;
> Είναι καλύτερα;
> 
> Περαστικά ακόμα μια φορά και από μένα


Από τον Cirrus που είχανε μιλήσει στο τηλέφωνο τα νέα είναι ότι καλύτερα δε θα μπορούσε να είναι.
Σωκράτη γερά, με τσαμπουκά!!!

----------


## nodas

περαστικα και απο μενα φιλε

----------


## TheLaz

> Κανένα νέο του;
> Είναι καλύτερα;
> 
> Περαστικά ακόμα μια φορά και από μένα


Χθες που τον είδα ήταν καλύτερα από κάθε άλλη φορά...  ::   ::

----------


## Asterix

Αν και δεν σε ξέρω...περαστικά σου φίλε και μη μασάς...Ας μάθουμε να ζούμε το κάθε μας λεπτό και να μην είμαστε μίζεροι...Γερά!!! και με τσαμπουκά...

----------


## EOS

Την Παρασκευή που πήγα και τον είδα, όταν του είπα ότι θα πάω στην DTE αμέσως μετά, ήθελε να μου δώσει γλυκά για να δώσω στο περίπτερο του AWMN στην έκθεση!!! Α ρε Σωκράτη...  ::  

Πάντως ήταν πολύ καλά οταν τον είδα. Γερά Σωκράτη γερά !!!!

----------


## TheLaz

Γενικώς με τα γλυκά έχει μια κάποια τρέλλα...  ::

----------


## petzi

πάντως ένα κουτί γλυκά του τα πήρα εγώ και τα πήγα στην έκθεση το Σάββατο το βράδυ....
Ο Σωκράτης ζήτησε συγνώμη που δεν μπόρεσε να έρθει... άσε που ήταν και η ονομαστική του εορτή το Σάββατο.....

Εγώ πάντως τον είδα σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και με καλή ψυχολογία. Έίναι πλήρως ενημερωμένος για την κατάστασή του και τις δυνατότητες αποκατάστασης του (και θετικά και αρνητικά).
Είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος σε σχέση με αυτά που έχω δεί στην καριέρα μου στο Νοσοκομείο. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κανένα δεκαήμερο θα βγεί.

----------


## acoul

πέρασα μια σύντομη βόλτα χθες μετά την έκθεση κατά τις 21:00 και του μετέφερα το κλίμα της έκθεσης ... ανοίξανε τα μάτια του και έλαμψε σαν φρεσκοφορτισμένη μπαταρία !!! Από σήμερα ξεκινάει φυσιοθεραπεία με σκοπό την γρήγορη και ολοκληρωτική αποκατάσταση. Είναι ένα δύσκολο project αλλά φημίζεται και ο socrates για το επιμονή και υπομονή, άλλωστε το έχει αποδείξει τόσο καιρό έμπρακτα στο δίκτυό μας !!

----------


## TheLaz

Από εκεί έρχομαι, και από ότι είπε μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας θα είναι
πίσω σπίτι του  ::   ::   ::  

Έχει κάνει τρομερή πρόοδο σε θέματα κινητικότητας, όπως είπε και ο 
Αλέξανδρος είναι ανθρωπος με μεγάλη επιμονή.

----------


## argi

Άντε με το καλό... γερά και με ψυχή...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πολύ ωραία νέα παιδιά, να του κάνουμε ένα party όταν γυρίσει με το καλό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμη, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα ...

----------


## TheLaz

Αν κάποιος βλέπει την πίσω πλευρά του Γεννηματά - από το μπαλκόνι του
βλέπεις 401,251 κλπ - και μπορεί ας γυρίσει ένα πανελάκι....

----------


## freenet

http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-2287.jpg

βολεύει?
Εχει ο zimmerman ΑΡ να καλύπτει πολυτεχνείο και γύρω περιοχή.Αν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αυτό θα είμαστε πολύ ευτυχείς!!
Περαστικά και σιδερένιος πίσω κοντά μας!!!  ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

Περαστικα και σιδερενιος!

----------


## dti

Πιθανότατα κάποιο ap από του Παπάγου να είναι πιο κοντά. Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι είχα δυστυχώς την τύχη να είμαι αρκετές ώρες στο 251 ΓΝΑ και μ΄ένα pda έπιανα τα 2 ap's του ngia και κάποιo από Παπάγου (του Mernion-2 #827 αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## jimis

Περαστικά Σωκράτη! Γίνε καλά και φύγαμε για μήτινγκ στα Βριλήσσια!  :: 

Δημήτρης

----------


## noisyjohn

Σωκράτη τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για γρήγορη ανάρρωση!  ::  
Και σύντομα να τα πούμε στην παραλία της Αμαρύνθου ::  
Γιάννης

----------


## EOS

Έχουμε νεότερα?

----------


## lambrosk

Είναι πολύ καλύτερα κάνει κάθε πρωί εργοθεραπία και φυσιοθεραπίες 2μιση ώρες ,
πράγμα που τον βοηθάει και επιταχύνει την αποκατάστασή του μιας και ο ίδιος προσπαθεί και ασκείται!
Η πλάκα είναι ότι απο το δωμάτιο του τώρα έχει τρομερή θέα προς Παπάγου Ζωγράφου κλπ είναι και στον 5ο όροφο, μήπως να του γυρίζαμε ένα AP???
σε μια κουβεντούλα πρόχειρη που κάναμε θα του άρεσε πολύ να γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο ώστε να περνάει κάποιες ώρες ποιο ευχάριστα με την συντροφιά του φόρουμ....

Εχω φτιάξει ένα node sokrates-hospital awmn#10840 για να δείτε οι κοντινοί (και με το AP του godim Dimitis^2 αλλά και του Afanas ίσως και του Mernion-2 υπάρχει οπτική επαφή) αλλά και με τους κοντινούς κόμβους ΒΒ ή και πελάτες είναι εφικτό κάτι αν αυτοί θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν κάτι σε 802.11β και έχουν εξοπλισμό (αν και απο αυτό θα βρούμε γρήγορα να προσφέρουμε κιόλας)... π.χ.ο πιο κοντινός είναι ο gberoukas, o sv1hb, o Drummer, o tamtam & o argi... (μάλλον τον βρήκα τον εθελοντή...  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Η Καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι ο argi ή o Αφάνας μιας και το δωμάτιο κοιτάζει προς Υμηττό… 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτοί βλέπουν προς τα εκεί… ειδομεν…  ::  
Προς το παρόν… lost Και τα συναφή…  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γυρίσω 1 interface στον Σωκράτη,
αλλά έχω κάτι τεράστια δέντρα δίπλα μου που μου κόβουν την οπτική επαφή 
προς τα εκεί  ::  , όπως και σε άλλα σημεία.
Πάντως αν “έβλεπα” δεν θα το συζητούσα καν.

----------


## PIT

Φιλε Σωκρατη περαστικα και απο εμενα. Οπως διαβασα τα παραπανω η υγεια σου εχει καλυτερεψει.
Σε περιμενουμε να αναρρωσεις τελειως και να τα πουμε απο κοντα. Ο Θεος να σε βοηθαει και να σου δινει δυναμη να ξεπερασεις αυτην την δοκιμασια.

----------


## argi

Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω θέα προς τα εκεί... 

@rg!

----------


## antonisk7

μάλλον το βλέπει ο mernion2 θα επικοινωνήσω, δοκιμάσατε κανένα scan ? το wind δίνει ελπίδες. δείτε τις photos του mernion2 μήπως βρείτε το νοσοκομείο

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=827

μήπως είναι εδώ ? http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-1893.jpg

----------


## antonisk7

λοιπόν επικοινώνησα με Παύλο mernion2 , 90% έχει θέα προς το νοσοκομείο, έχει και ελεύθερη μια grid για 2.4 αν είναι θα πάω από εκεί το απόγευμα να τα στήσουμε. Υπάρχει κάποιος να πάει στο νοσοκομείο με εξοπλισμό για scan για τα κεντραρίσματα ?

----------


## dti

Για τον mernion-2 δεν τίθεται θέμα, υπάρχει σίγουρα οπτική επαφή. Ωστόσο η απόσταση είναι αρκετή και μάλλον είναι σίγουρο οτι με απλό laptop χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης (δοκιμασμένο από τον 7ο όροφο του Γ.Ν.Α. απ' όπου έβλεπα σε scan ngia, mernion-2, κλπ. αλλά το pda δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί).

Πρέπει να γυρίσει ένα interface προς τον sokrates-hospital awmn#10840 από το πλησιέστερο node στο νοσοκομείο.
Μπορώ να διαθέσω για το link αυτό οτι χρειάζεται (wrap σε κουτί με 2 κάρτες, andrew 24άρα, pigtails, καλώδια). Όποιος θέλει ας στείλει pm.

----------


## antonisk7

δλδ δεν μπορει να γυρισει ο μερνιον2 την grid και με ενα μικρο διακριτικο πανελακι στο λαπτοπ να συνδεθει? *(ετσι είχε γινει με bliz) 
Η το wrap με ενα panel να μπει στο παραθυρο του νοσοκομείου ? Μέχρι τουλαχιστον να βρεθει καποιος κοντινότερος

----------


## nvak

> Για τον mernion-2 δεν τίθεται θέμα, υπάρχει σίγουρα οπτική επαφή. Ωστόσο η απόσταση είναι αρκετή και μάλλον είναι σίγουρο οτι με απλό laptop χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης (δοκιμασμένο από τον 7ο όροφο του Γ.Ν.Α. απ' όπου έβλεπα σε scan ngia, mernion-2, κλπ. αλλά το pda δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί).


As δοκιμάσουν. Άλλο να προσπαθείς με pda να συνδεθείς σε μακρυνή sector και άλλα σε 24αρα grid.

----------


## dti

> δλδ δεν μπορει να γυρισει ο μερνιον2 την grid και με ενα μικρο διακριτικο πανελακι στο λαπτοπ να συνδεθει? *(ετσι είχε γινει με bliz) 
> Η το wrap με ενα panel να μπει στο παραθυρο του νοσοκομείου ? Μέχρι τουλαχιστον να βρεθει καποιος κοντινότερος


Και διακριτικό 9άρι panel υπάρχει διαθέσιμο για το laptop...
Καλό είναι στο νοσοκομείο να αποφύγουμε οποιαδήποτε εγκατάσταση αν δεν έχουμε εξασφαλίσει το ok.
Γνωρίζω οτι π.χ. η ενοικίαση και εγκατάσταση τηλεόρασης συνηθίζεται αλλά κεραίες wi-fi πιθανόν να συναντήσουν αντιδράσεις και ας μη ξεχνάμε οτι στο νοσοκομείο έχει άμεση προτεραιότητα η αποκατάσταση της υγείας των νοσηλευόμενων.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ενημερώστε με για το πανελάκι (είναι και ασορτί με το λευκό mac του Σωκράτη).  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Πέρασα σήμερα το απογευμα από το Σωκράτη μαζί με τον Πάνο (Eufonia) και Παύλο (Mernion2 ) . Ο Σωκράτης είναι γενικά καλά, ευδιάθετος, κινείται και πλέον τα Σαββατοκύριακα θα μπορεί να επιστρεφει στο σπίτι του. Για τον επόμενο μήνα θα είναι στο νοσοκομείο για τις φυσιοθεραπείες και τις εξετάσεις του καθολη τη διαρκεια της εβδομαδας και τα ΣΚ θα φευγει για 2 ημέρες. 

Θέλει πολύ να συνδεθεί στο awmn. Πιασαμε με το λαπτοπ ενα ssid 7912-bbtest αλλα χωρις ιδιαιτερο εξοπλισμό για scan. Ο μερνιον2 γύρισε 2 if προς τα εκει ενα σε α και ενα σε β. Πήρα από το Δαμιανο ενα κουτακι με ένα wrap και 2 καρτούλες , μαζί με το poe και ενα panelaki 9dbi. για β. Ψάχνουμε κατι και σε α και οτι καταφέρουμε να πιασουμε αυριο που θα γινουν οι δοκιμές.

----------


## lambrosk

Βρίσκω πολύ καλή την πιθανότητα να βγεί τελικά ένα λινκ... και μ'αρέσει...
 ::  για να βρούμε τον πελάτη του bliz και όλα είναι εφικτά....  ::

----------


## enaon

Βλακεία μου παιδιά, δέν σκέφτηκα τον Γιώργο (gveroukas).

Είναι εντελώς δίπλα στο κρατικό, έχει λίνκ με εμένα σε α, και ο μόνος λόγος που δέν έχει βγάλει άλλο είναι επειδή βαριόμουν..

Οπότε, άν θέλετε αύριο, να βρεθούμε εκεί όσοι μπορούμε, να του βάλουμε ένα πιάτο ακόμα για τον Σωκράτη(εξοπλισμός-υποδομή είναι έτοιμα), και με την ευκαιρία να το κλείσουμε για μετά για κάποιον που το θέλει.

update: Ο Γιώργος ανέβηκε και επιβεβαίωσε οτι το link μας περνάει πάνω απο το Γενικό, το οποίο βλέπει καλά. Ο λόγος που δέν εμφανίστηκε στο scan μαλλον, είναι ότι είναι σε client mode. Θα το αντιστρέψω και λογικά θα είναι πολύ απλό. 

Αν είναι κάποιος εκεί τώρα, ας δοκιμάσει στο κανάλι 5480. Έχει dhcp, inet κλπ.

----------


## antonisk7

οκ αυριο το απογευμα θα το φτιαξουμε, εξοπλισμος υπάρχει

----------


## antonisk7

Λοιπόν το wrapaki εγκαταστήθηκε και έγιναν διάφορες δοκιμές. Με ένα πανελάκι σε Β πιάσαμε το AP του Ngia με -80 στην καλύτερη περίπτωση χωρις φυσικά να κάνει connect . Ακόμη τη biquad του napoli 7912 αλλα με χάλια σήμα. Το μερνιον2 δεν καταφεραμε, μαλλον δνε υπάρχει οπτική επα΄φη τον κλέινει μια άλλη πτέρυγα του νοσοκομείου. 

Μόνη ελπίδα o GBeroukas (client του bliz) που πίασαμε σε A με μοναδικό εξοπλισμό ενα feederaki nvak με αντάπτορα στο κουτακι του wrap . Τον πιάσαμε στην καλύτερη με -80 παρότι πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και είναι σχετικά κοντά. Χρειάζεται πανελάκι όμως....τώρα έχουμε αφήσει το feederaki μόνο με ssid awmn-socrates-hospital-feeder

Βάλαμε και σε Β ενα κεραιάκι μικρο για ομνι μήπως και τυγχον τον πιασει κανεις σε κανα σκαναρισμα σε Β (ssid awmn-socrates-hospital-omni)


Όποιος έχει διαθέσιμο ενα πανελάκι σε Α ας κάνει τον κόπο να το παέι μέχρι το νοσοκομείο ή αν το φερει μέχρι τους Αμπελόκηπους. Μάλλον το λινκ με gberoukas είναι μονοδρομος. Ακόμη όποιος έχει μια ομνι από το workshop ας τη φέρει να την βάλουμε σαν AP να μπορεί να σκαναριστεί το σημείο από πουθενά πιο μακρυά.


Ο Σωκράτης είναι στο κτίριο 1 δωμάτιο 508 (ο διαδρομος γράφει νεφρολογική και όχι νευρολογική)

----------


## antonisk7

up

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά ότι και να πω είναι λίγο...  ::   ::   ::  

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την θερμότατη συμπαράσταση σας. Πραγματικά νιώθω ότι άξιζε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο που έχω αφιερώσει και θα αφιερώσω στο awmn, την κοινότητά μας.

Από ότι φαίνεται στάθηκα αρκετά τυχερός. Η κατάσταση μου κάθε μέρα είναι και καλύτερη και έχω επανέλθει σε μεγάλο ποσοστό. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να υπάρχει πλήρης αποκατάσταση σε σύντομο σχετικά διάστημα. (Αλήθεια ποιοι μου έταξαν link  ::   ::  )

Επειδή όμως θα μείνω ακόμα για κάποιο διάστημα για φυσικοθεραπείες - εργοθεραπείες η κοινότητα μου επιφύλαξε ένα ανεκτίμητο δωράκι. Το post αυτό γίνεται με τον γνωστό μας awmn τρόπο, μέσα από το hospital, χάρη στην συνδρομή εξοπλισμού και πολύτιμου χρόνου από antoniosk, enaon, winner, nettraptor, dti, cirrus, gberoukas, mernion-2 (Πάυλος), eufonia.

Για άλλη μια φορά... ότι και να πω είναι λίγο...  ::  Thanx παίδες!!!!!

----------


## TheLaz

Welcome Back...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Σιδερένιος Σωκράτη  ::

----------


## argi

Άντε και γρήγορα στα Links από το σπίτι...

Σιδερενιος...

@rg!

----------


## dti

Είναι ηθική υποχρέωσή μας Σωκράτη...
Για να περνάνε πιο ευχάριστα οι ώρες σου όσο θα είσαι στο νοσοκομείο!

----------


## ximpatzis

*ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ ΣΙΔΕΡΕΝΙΟΣ*[/b]

----------


## igna

Άντε να σε δούμε πάλι στο σύλλογο Σωκράτη εσύ “super star”  ::   ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Σιδερένιος και ατσαλένιος. Χαιρετίσματα πολλά και στην οικογένεια σου  ::

----------


## B52

Σιδερενιος Socrates...  ::

----------


## EOS

Σιδερένιος !!! 

Όλα να πάνε καλά από εδώ και πέρα  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

Σιδερενιος και γρηγορα σπιτι σου

----------


## mojiro

oeoeoeoeoe

----------


## ice

Σιδερενιος και γρηγορα κοντα μας

----------


## apollonas

Σιδερένιος και γρήγορα στην ταράτσα!  ::

----------


## Nya

Socrates σιδερένιος  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

kokia kokia back καλη αποθεραπεια Σωκρατη

----------


## johns

Μπράβο παιδιά αυτό ήταν ότι καλύτερο 

Σωκράτη να φέρω γαλακτομπούρεκο…..

----------


## yorgos

*Ατσαλοσιδεροντουραλομινοτιτανοανθρακονιματένιος ρε φίλε!*

πραγματικά καλή ανάρρωση  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Γειά σου Σωκράτη !!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Ξεσκιστήκατε στο σιδερένιος...


Σωκράτη εγώ σε θέλω όπως ήσουν πίσω, δερμάτινος, χαμογελαστός, πράος, λογικός, με μια καλή κουβέντα στο στόμα !  ::

----------


## PIT

Σωκρατη ατσαλενιος να εισαι και οσο το δυνατον συντομοτερα στο σπιτι σου και στις ταρατσες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

::  
Να σαι πάντα καλά!!!

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν και δε με γνωρίζεις (είμαι σχετικά καινούργιος και χωρίς γνωριμίες, τώρα ξεκινάω προσπάθεια για καλά links... :: , ακόμα διαβάζω  ::  ) εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και σιδερένιος.

Είναι εντυπωσιακό το τι μπορούμε να πετύχουμε αν είμαστε ενωμένοι και αφήσουμε στην άκρη μικροδιαφορές και εγωισμούς  :: . Σε μας τους καινούργιους δίνουν το καλό παράδειγμα αυτές οι προσπάθειες.

Περαστικά σου Socrates.

Φιλικά, Θέμης.

----------


## sv1bjr

Ό,τι καλύτερο έχει συμβεί τον τελευταίο καιρό...  ::  

Έλαβα ένα πολύ καλό μάθημα από το θάρρος και τον τρόπο που αντιμετώπισες το πρόβλημα.

Μου έδωσες ένα λόγο παραπάνω να συνειδητοποιήσω τις αστείρευτες δυνάμεις που έχουμε μέσα μας και την αξία της αγάπης μεταξύ μας.

Για όλα αυτά σε ευχαριστώ.

Θαρρώ πως έχεις πολλά ακόμα να μας μάθεις.

Να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## lambrosk

Άντε μπράβο!!! τα υπόλοιπα από κοντά....  ::

----------


## liousis

Άντε βρε Σωκράτη και σε πεθυμίσαμε και εμείς οι Ευβοιώτες  ::   ::  
Είσαι ΠΑΛΗΚΑΡΙ Σωκράτη..Με τόσες δυνάμεις που κρύβεις μέσα σου είμαι σίγουρος ότι σύντομα θα είσαι περδίκι!!!!  ::  
Μας έδωσες το καλύτερο παράδειγμα ψυχικής δύναμης και θέλησης φίλε μου!Να είσαι πάντα καλά..Και θα είσαι πάντα καλά!!  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Γεια σου κούκλε  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Welcome back Σωκράτη! Keep going!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αφού ο socrates είναι από σίδερο (λύγισε λιγάκι αλλά δεν έσπασε) σου εύχομαι και νικελομένος!  ::

----------


## alsafi

::   ::   ::

----------


## lambros_G

Καλή ανάρρωση και συντομα κοντα μας.

----------


## python

καλή ανάρρωση, περαστικά!

----------


## bchris

Τωρα ειδα το thread (δεν μπαινω και πολυ συχνα πια...)
Περαστικα λοιπον φιλτατε και με το καλο στις ταρατσες.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

wb και σύντομα και πάλι σε ταρατσάδες !

----------


## sok

Φίλε Σωκράτη σου εύχομαι τη νέα χρονιά να χαμογελάς περισσότερο και στο πέρασμα του χρόνου όλα αυτά να αποτελέσουν μια ανάμνηση από την οποία θα θυμάσαι αυτούς που σου σταθηκαν. 

…και όταν αποκλειστούμε ξέρεις, με τα πόδια για ένα ζεστό καφεδάκι στο cult…  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Μίλησα μαζί του σήμερα πριν από 1 ώρα και τον άκουσα καλά,λίγο φοβισμένο,αλλά καλά,τέλος καλό όλα καλά.
Προσοχή παιδιά η ζωή είναι μικρή δεν αξίζει να πιεζόμαστε για οτιδήποτε και οι κακές στιγμές με ένα χαμόγελο και πολή εσωτερική δύναμη κάποτε θα είναι παρελθόν,ας φροντίσουμε λοιπόν να τις ξεπερνάμε ξεσπώντας και λέγοντας αυτό πού μας πιέζει στους πραγματικούς φίλους μας και όχι στον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό και μόνο.
Κάντε φίλους,πραγματικούς φίλους λοιπόν...

Περαστικά Σωκράτη και είμαστε δίπλα σου,ακόμη και εγώ πού δεν σε γνωρίζω ακόμη...(αλήθεια κανόνισε να γνωριστούμε,ευκαιρία είναι,μόλις αναρώσεις)
Νίκος

----------


## lambrosk

Αχ ρε Σωκράτη τι μας κάνει το Ανατολικό μπλοκ....  ::   ::  
...ξέρεις εσύ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Βρε 'σεις! Τα δύσκολα πάνε πέρασαν.... το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να επανέλθω πλήρως.

Πιστέψτε με είμαι σε καλά χέρια!  ::

----------


## acoul

κοίτα να ρίχνεις και κανένα μπινελίκι από εδώ και πέρα και να μην τα κρατάς όλα μέσα σου ... τι νομίζεις ότι τα έχουμε τα flames ... για να ξεδίνουμε !!

----------


## igna

> Βρε 'σεις! Τα δύσκολα πάνε πέρασαν.... το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να επανέλθω πλήρως.
> 
> Πιστέψτε με είμαι σε καλά χέρια!


γερα με τσαμπουκα  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Βρε 'σεις! Τα δύσκολα πάνε πέρασαν.... το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να επανέλθω πλήρως.
> 
> Πιστέψτε με είμαι σε καλά χέρια!


καλες οι γκομενες νοσοκομες?  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Βρε 'σεις! Τα δύσκολα πάνε πέρασαν.... το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να επανέλθω πλήρως.
> 
> Πιστέψτε με είμαι σε καλά χέρια! 
> 
> 
> καλες οι γκομενες νοσοκομες?


Το team ειναι αρκετά καλό με 2-3 αστέρια. Ένα από αυτά μου πέρνει πίεση τώρα.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Το team ειναι αρκετά καλό με 2-3 αστέρια. Ένα από αυτά μου πέρνει πίεση τώρα.


Σωκράτη, όχι μόνο την πίεση ... lol

----------


## ALTAiR

Στην εξαφανίζει την πίεση? Σε αποσυμπιέζει δηλαδή? Ωραία πράματα...

----------


## SV1EFT

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και γρήγορα κοντά μας φίλε Σωκράτη

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


Έεεεεελα, 
ΑΛΕΚΟ!!!!

τι σου πέρνει????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Το team ειναι αρκετά καλό με 2-3 αστέρια. Ένα από αυτά μου πέρνει πίεση τώρα.


Έτσι μούρχεται να αποκτήσω πίεση.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

θα έρθω και εγώ, έχω λίγη πίεση, λίγο σάκχαρο, θα βρω και εν ανάγκη λίγη χολιστερίνη....  ::  

Σήμερα τον είδα και εγώ τον Σωκράτη και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που τον ειδα με το παλιό γνώριμο κέφι του.  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος ...


είναι μια ιστορική μέρα ... !!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ... και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος ...
> 
> 
> είναι μια ιστορική μέρα ... !!


αμα δεν πεις την μαλακία σου δεν μπορείς...  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


xaxaxaxa Γουσταρω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Να πάω να αγοράσω ποπ κόρν  ::  ? Είναι και γιορτές και που θα βρώ κιόλας...

Σωκράτη δεν σε ξέρω, αλλά με χαροποιεί το γεγονός ότι είσαι γερός, δυνατός και κάνεις τόσους ανθρώπους να σκέφτονται λίγο παραπάνω κάποια πράγματα.

Σιδερένιος.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


τα καλά κρατούν λίγο ... !!

----------


## koki

> τα καλά κρατούν λίγο ... !!



η ........... (συμπληρώστε καταλλήλως) όμως είναι άπειρη...


(γενικά μιλάω, τίποτα προσωπικό  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> τα καλά κρατούν λίγο ... !!
> 
> 
> 
> η ........... (συμπληρώστε καταλλήλως) όμως είναι άπειρη...
> 
> 
> (γενικά μιλάω, τίποτα προσωπικό


αγάπη, στοργή, ποίηση, φαντασία, χημεία ... το βρήκα ?? keywords: positive thinking !!

----------


## ALTAiR

Πλάκα έχουμε...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πλάκα έχουμε...


Μπα για κλάματα είμαστε, χαλάσαμε και το τόπικ....

----------


## ALTAiR

Εγώ ήθελα από καιρό να προτείνω να κλειδωθεί το topic μιας και ο Σωκράτης είναι κοντά μας, ακμαιότατος, χαμογελαστός, ασανσεράτος κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## igna

> Εγώ ήθελα από καιρό να προτείνω να κλειδωθεί το topic μιας και ο Σωκράτης είναι κοντά μας, ακμαιότατος, χαμογελαστός, ασανσεράτος κλπ κλπ κλπ


++++++  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Εγώ ήθελα από καιρό να προτείνω να κλειδωθεί το topic μιας και ο Σωκράτης είναι κοντά μας, ακμαιότατος, χαμογελαστός, ασανσεράτος κλπ κλπ κλπ
> 
> 
> ++++++


++++++ και θα μας κεράσει καφέ στην Αμάρυνθο!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Εγώ ήθελα από καιρό να προτείνω να κλειδωθεί το topic μιας και ο Σωκράτης είναι κοντά μας, ακμαιότατος, χαμογελαστός, ασανσεράτος κλπ κλπ κλπ


Ας σβηστούν-μεταφερθουν τα παραπάνω σχόλια και ας κλειδωθει

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


εσεις οι δύο τελικά πρέπει να είστε ερωτευμένοι.......

----------

